# Dr. J Hostetter's stomach bitters base markings and value "A"



## c224 (Oct 3, 2020)

Can anyone help me on determining the rarity and value of this bitters bottle with the marking of "A" on the base.  I know there are over 75 variants of this bottle between size, color, markings, mold, etc but haven't been able to find anything on this particular marking.  The bottle measures right about 9" x 2 3/4" x 2 3/4".


----------



## Tombottle (Oct 9, 2020)

I would suggest that it is an X with a A in the middle, some of these bottles go for up to $300.00-+, I can't tell if yours is one of those, it might be worth finding out X-A?​


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 9, 2020)

The only ones I see get $300+ are oddball colored variations. LEON.


----------



## Tombottle (Oct 10, 2020)

Take a look at bidsquare $420.00.
But I cannot tell what the colour of yours is or how old its markings are,


----------



## Tombottle (Oct 10, 2020)

It might only be worth $50.00.
But the point is what is it worth to you, I think its very nice


----------



## UncleBruce (Oct 10, 2020)

These HOSTETTERS are cool looking bottles. This one will have low demand as it is not an odd color, have an error in its embossing, and it does not have a base pontil (the *A *is simply interesting). These can be found readily. Very hard sell at even less than $50, but one never knows. There might be a variant collector lurking around out there somewhere who needs this one, but... how deep are their pockets? It's very clean I would probably keep it if it were mine.


----------

